# Final straw



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

What will be the last straw? What in your opinion will be the final straw that sends us into a shtf scenario? I as a bug out prepper am constantly wodering what it will be as it will have a huge bearing on me bugging out. All opinions welcomed!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Has this discussion with some friends last week. The general concensus was that a significant terrorist attack on US soil will lead to an attempt to play the martial law card, at which point the gloves would come off. I personally don't know what the last straw would be, so I try to be ready for whatever may come.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Simple bug out rule .. Bug out when bugging in is too dangerous......


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Actually, . . . I believe you are looking far too far into the future.

I do not know where you reside, . . . but you are in the path for _something_ be it hurricane, typhoon, ice storm, earthquake, snow, rain, civil (actually uncivilized) unrest, military attack, terrorist attack, or in the case of the Ohio State Buckeyes, today: an invasion and thumping by Michigan State.

Believe me, . . . there are some Buckeye fans who would like to take the "fight" up north and have a second go around.

In my case, . . . north central Ohio, . . . typhoons & hurricanes are pretty much out, . . . but a 7 earthquake here would be devastating, . . . nothing is built to handle it, . . . snow storms cause grocers here to be nervous, . . . if it is too bad, their shelves are empty in 72 hours, . . . rain can close the roads or wash them out.

Again, . . . it all just depends. But then again, . . . I'm not bugging out, . . . maybe doing some fast reloading, . . . but staying put.

If you prepare for most of the little stuff that hits you in the outline above, . . . that preparedness will evolve up into being pretty much ready for anything else, . . . including martial law, invasion, locusts, sun spots, . . . even an EMP.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

War to cover the collapse of a certain currency followed by the a change in world reserve currency that devastates a global economic leader. 

I am not going to name any names...I'll leave that part to you.


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

I am not one to prep for one certain event. Therefore I prep for just about every situation I can think of. Yet I think there are two different scenarios that could occur to place us in a martial law type event. Currency collapse or several terrorist attacks. Either way I will be bugging out. Staying around this city will be to risky.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

whoppo said:


> Has this discussion with some friends last week. The general concensus was that a significant terrorist attack on US soil will lead to an attempt to play the martial law card, at which point the gloves would come off. I personally don't know what the last straw would be, so I try to be ready for whatever may come.


I'm already out of the city so if Martial Law were enacted I'd become the gray man on my property. I wouldn't cause any disturbance but if they wanted my self defense weapons I wouldn't turn them in either. So the "gloves wouldn't come off"; I'd avoid the squabble entirely unless they actually came knocking at my door which I seriously doubt they'd do.

As far as to what the "final straw" would be triggering social collapse, lack of food in the cities for whatever reason. But if I lived in a densely populated area bug out time would be 10 minutes after the 1st signs of major civil unrest. Once the roads plug up it's too late and the city is no place to be when food and social services are scarce.

But don't plan on bugging out unless you've already got a good well stocked place to run to. The farmers will not welcome you and surviving in the woods is much harder than TV makes it out to be.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> .............. But if I lived in a densely populated area bug out time would be 10 minutes after the 1st signs of major civil unrest. Once the roads plug up it's too late and the city is no place to be when food and social services are scarce.
> 
> But don't plan on bugging out unless you've already got a good well stocked place to run to. The farmers will not welcome you and surviving in the woods is much harder than TV makes it out to be.


Very good information / conclusion / advice.

I might add that I'm thinking that the first 10 miles or so from all major cities will see severe carnage from riots, squabbles, accidents, starvation, etc. Gonna be a sorry stinking mess out there.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Infectious diseases, natural disasters, major terrorist attack. Combinations of the three or a singular major event.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There are many scenarios coming together at once. The dominoes are set up and all it takes is one to start the reaction.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> I might add that I'm thinking that the first 10 miles or so from all major cities will see severe carnage from riots, squabbles, accidents, starvation, etc. /QUOTE]
> 
> I would go further out than 10 mile. Probably more than 30-40 miles. I think Joel Skousen talks about it in his book "Strategic Relocation".


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Doesn't matter the reason but the day after the food starts runs out in the stores. Sheople will start to turn on each other and we all know how that will end.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I live outside of some of the most populated areas in the states. If anything happens that the masses are going to be coming my way...I need to go!!


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> I'm already out of the city so if Martial Law were enacted I'd become the gray man on my property. I wouldn't cause any disturbance but if they wanted my self defense weapons I wouldn't turn them in either. So the "gloves wouldn't come off"; I'd avoid the squabble entirely unless they actually came knocking at my door which I seriously doubt they'd do.
> 
> As far as to what the "final straw" would be triggering social collapse, lack of food in the cities for whatever reason. But if I lived in a densely populated area bug out time would be 10 minutes after the 1st signs of major civil unrest. Once the roads plug up it's too late and the city is no place to be when food and social services are scarce.
> 
> But don't plan on bugging out unless you've already got a good well stocked place to run to. The farmers will not welcome you and surviving in the woods is much harder than TV makes it out to be.


 this, in a nut shell. everybody thinks that the country side is full of food and water and its there for the taking. the farms around us are full of one thing, people that will kill you real fast if you go taking their hard earned property. more and more people are showing up out here looking for land to build and relocate to. they have this crazy idea that they will be away from the crap when SHTF. they will for just about an hour or two i tell them , then everybody with a "bug out bag" and a gun will be pouring into the country side looking to play rambo and survivor-man followed by the dumb masses in droves.
i dont think anything will happen fast to cause a SHTF situation. my guess is it will be a long drawn out economic cause.followed by civil unrest , mostly from the inner cities first that will spread to the urban areas then out to semi rural areas. after that , out to me. thats when its going to get real interesting.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Its hard to inhabit worlds we have constructed in our heads..but...we will think of making a run for it when the ammo is nearly out. Maybe saving the last two rounds for ourselves..make that three counting the Shitzu. He would be lonesome without us. Thats how John Wayne would handle it most likely.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Like back in school current events. The world round me will tell me when to lock the gate. Serious social unrest in major cities Milwaukee, Madison ect. Not just some teachers worked up because they got caught with their hands in the tax payers pocket. Real time they are going to burn it all down. If it is contained in the city great if not we will be ready.
We had alert stage in the Army some may not go along with this but they worked very well. When they failed it was because PC meant not going to the alert level when condition were met.
Living far enough from cities mean you have time to consider options and act.
Major natural disasters are something we are well prepared for now and do act when alerted to those conditions. Hillary being elected a year of two into her reign, when there is no more pay off money and the 47% rise up of she is forced to confiscate other earnings. She will run on socialism and had better deliver.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I think the last straw for the people in the US will be when Americans give up the last vestiges of their freedom for a promise of safety... and the country falls from within into a totalitarian state. When fear replaces freedom, we are lost.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

you can take these to the bank



bigwheel said:


> ...we will think of making a run for it when the ammo is nearly out.





Chipper said:


> Doesn't matter the reason but the day after the food starts runs out in the stores. Sheople will start to turn on each other





whoppo said:


> ... I personally don't know what the last straw would be, so I try to be ready for whatever may come.





FoolAmI said:


> But don't plan on bugging out unless you've already got a good well stocked place to run to. The farmers will not welcome you and *surviving in the woods is much harder than TV makes it out to be.*


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Unless crap gets real bad, I staying in place since I live in a real rural area.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Man I am so glad I live where I do. I moved into my BOL permanently when I retired.
But at the same time I feel sorry for the sheep in the city even if it is there own fault
they didn't get ready. They have no idea,


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

I was in Atlanta last week. Made me want to go ahead and bug out now. 

Seriously though, who knows? 

I think the most likely is a very gradual decline from which there will be no bugging out. All those apocalyptic visions in movies and books are interesting. Some of them, like EMP are truly terrifying. But I think the reality is that those big disaster scenarios are extraordinarily unlikely. 

Best to prep for what is most likely to happen. A couple of days, at most, without power after a storm. That kind of thing is much more likely than the tinfoil hat teotwawki scenarios.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Carp614 said:


> I was in Atlanta last week. Made me want to go ahead and bug out now.
> 
> Seriously though, who knows?
> 
> ...


You have been 100% correct since the days of Noah, . . .

And I'm not trying to start an argument, . . .

Just stating the obvious, . . . one day, . . . an apocalyptic scenario will unfold, . . . and we are closer to it today then we ever were before.

There are just too many "houses of cards" out there that can go "poof", . . . and it is game on from there on out.

Just for example, . . . what happens to the United States if there is a level 10 earthquake centered say in Philadelphia? Or maybe Springfield, Ill??? Makes me cringe to even think of the devastation that could and would cause.

Oh, . . . and if you listen to the earthquake prognosticators, . . . the eastern half of the US is looooooooooong overdue for one.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

